# Dealing with Mulloway



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Well underway in planning my trip to Nelson coming up in the Easter School Holidays. I will primarily be targeting Mulloway, but will probably flick a few SP for Bream while I'm waiting for the livie to be engulfed. I was wondering about handling Mulloway. I am planning on keeping a couple for a feed as well as releasing and was wondering what landing gear I need. I have an old mesh net which would work, but was wondering if a gaff, lip grip, glove or other item would be beneficial. Also, is it ideal to be able to unclip from anchor while fishing for Mulloway.

Also, recommendations on where to keep fish in my Nemo would be great.

Thanks guys,

SDrag


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

nezevic said:


> It is all personal preference. If you get a big jew, you'll want to wear it out before you bring it to the yak anyway. By the time it is spent enough to be able to put it in the yak with you, you should be able to slide your hand in its gills and just slip it over the side. Jewies have sharp peg teeth for grasping fish and a reasonably strong bite so i wouldn't recommend sticking your hand in a live fish's gob but the gills are really safe. But if you feel happier jabbing it with a gaff, then go for it. The smaller ones, we tend to just lift them in. They don't have any sharp or spiky bits on them.


That all makes good sense, and makes it cheaper for me  . I am quite comfortable lifting it into the yak, and them not having any sharp/spiky fins or anything makes it easier, just don't chuck my hand in the mouth, too easy!!

Thanks heaps,

SDrag


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

nezevic said:


> The change of tide and the change of light are good times to target them.


Early mornings and late nights it is then!!!


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I made the mistake of sticking my thumb in the mouth of a 94 cm fish I got of the beach. Put a few nice holes in my thumb and fair crushed it. I like a large landing net mullaway tend not to realease to well either. So be careful when choosing fish to release


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies guys.

My only problem now is what to do with a 60cm+ Mulloway once I've "landed" it. I have no idea where to put it in my yak. I have a crate behind me that has my bucket and aerator in it, and no room behind that. I could chuck it under the bungies at the front but thats where my GoPro mount is, and I'd be worried about it slipping off. I guess I could just return to shore immediately, with the fish on my legs. Also what is the best/quickest/easiest/most humane way of dispatching a mulloway, knife through the head, good wack on the top of the head, something else magical??

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated

SDrag


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

People have made fish bags by sewing a pair of insulated shopping bags together. To that you could sew on some attachment points that'd let you stash it on your bow.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

If you are targeting that possibility get a cooler tote bag or similar from wooolies/aldis and you can chuck it in there, even if tail hangs out, Then stick it under bungies, that will solve slippery fish issue.


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

nezevic said:


> You should do this if you get one of any size.


Ummm possibly stupid question but why???


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

ScreamingDrag said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > You should do this if you get one of any size.
> ...


Fisheries researchers appreciate info on fish size, location caught and the otoliths as otoliths (ear bones) can be used to determine the age of fish - they have annual growth rings similar to trees. Helps with management of fisheries - has been mentioned on another thread here somewhere that legal sizes have been increased in some states due to examination of specimens provided by fishers


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Fisheries researchers appreciate info on fish size, location caught and the otoliths as otoliths (ear bones) can be used to determine the age of fish - they have annual growth rings similar to trees. Helps with management of fisheries - has been mentioned on another thread here somewhere that legal sizes have been increased in some states due to examination of specimens provided by fishers


So, I catch one, remove the "otoliths", them what. Chuck them in an envelope and mail them?? Drop them off down at the supermarket?? :lol:

Thanks guys,

SDrag


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

nezevic said:


> I keep mine in a jar in a drawer. They are a little reminder of the good sized ones i've caught. Call it a trophy.


I'm not sure if that's cool or really weird... :?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Put them under your pillow for doubloons


----------



## royourboat (Jan 22, 2012)

Put it under your leg SDrag. Even a metre long fish may go between buttock and heel. Or tether it?


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

You guys do realize that if any advice you give me doesn't work, and I lose my fish, I will be holding you and your family personally responsible ;-) . I may even book you in for Frodo to come visit... :twisted:


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

Very good... :lol:

But i think the trick to handling carp is to put a knife through there head and chuck them up onto the bank


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Whack on the head with an empty stubbie is the Aussie way.

I've never had a carp take a lure yet


----------

